# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  {-Challenge Idea-} Stereographic Map

## Schwarzkreuz

Just thinking about this type of maps could also be a good Challenge.
After Vorro's WIP, I was inspired to also try such a map, but it would be also interesting to see how other people would approach this form of illustrating a map.

----------

